

Show HN: ESL Voices – Helping teachers with daily lesson plans - Cawbv
http://esl-voices.com/home/

======
Cawbv
I’m an ESL (English as a Second Language) teacher with experience in the
classroom. I developed this website to deal with the problem that many
teachers find it difficult to regularly provide material for ESL students.
Since one of the main goals is to have ESL learners become proficient in
English as quickly as possible, ESL-Voices provides free weekly lesson plans
with answer keys for teachers. The lesson plans are based on current articles
from a variety of major newspapers and magazines. I am also hoping to attract
guest teachers in the future. I’m looking for any and all feedback. In
particular, does the organization of the posts content about news stories,
together with lesson plans, work? Thanks in advance.

~~~
bliti
Hi Cawbv,

I'm glad to see another motivated teacher. I currently work in ed tech and
would like to learn more about t he challenges you face in the classroom. I
was recently at ISTE and was able to get a good amount of feedback. But none
from someone who was motivated to develop theheir own solution. I'm the lead
engineer of a company and am not interested in selling you anything. Just want
to gain insight into your challenges. Please email me at
pablo@moondropapps.com

~~~
Cawbv
Hi I’ll contact you.

